# How do you guys keep up with your Audi?



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love my Audi and love saying I have an Audi. But their is almost something different that's wrong with it everyday then there was the day before. It's mostly little things, but how do you guys keep up with all that?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My audi has been extremely reliable since i bought it in November.

Other than wheel bearings i havent done anything besides oil changes and maintenence


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

It really depends if the previous owner neglected the cars maint. then you could be playing catch up for a loooooong time. That being said I see a lot of us get by DIY-ing everything.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

My car has been reliable so far. 

*knocks on wood.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I've let mine go for a long time, and with my current project I've found/an finding a whole bunch of broken things.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

The secret to dealing with the little things is not to wait until they pile up enough to become big things. 

A well maintained car will reward you many times over.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

keithermadness said:


> The secret to dealing with the little things is not to wait until they pile up enough to become big things.
> 
> A well maintained car will reward you many times over.


Amen!

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5376169-100k-2007-A3
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5381827-Yet-another-100k-A3


----------



## eTh1nk (Aug 10, 2004)

*My experience with a 2004 A6 Avant 3.0 Quattro*

See my posting in this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-A6-Avant-Quattro-V6-3.0-Buying-Advise-Used..


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought my Audi in December its a 2000 Audi and the only thing i have really done on it was axles and the wheel baring/ hubs along with the oil changes and other little things. The only thing that's really wrong with mine is the ac/ heat temperature thing just stopped working on me so i took the fuse out, it works but i cant control it.. So idk 
The only thing that Audi sucked on making was cup holders but that's a German car for you!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

keithermadness said:


> The secret to dealing with the little things is not to wait until they pile up enough to become big things.
> 
> A well maintained car will reward you many times over.


soooo much truth within this statement


----------

